
The Essential Bradbury (2018) - benbreen
http://www.samweller.net/bradbury-1/2018/11/29/the-essential-bradbury
======
pmoriarty
There's a fantastic Bradbury interview/documentary here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF3uZf4G3Lo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF3uZf4G3Lo)

~~~
techer
Very touching, thanks.

------
picodguyo
Man I miss Ray Bradbury. Can anyone recommend any authors who carry the torch?

~~~
bubblethink
You may like Gaiman's short stories.

------
tunesmith
Looks like this only has #25 through #20.

